# Cheap Tools!



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

*SPAM*


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

more spam? You get what you pay for. 

To be honest almost all my power tools are Ryobi. They are the cheapest of the high quality power tools, even all the guys at my company use ryobi and we have no problems. Very nice tools I recommend Ryobi.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Didn't they just come out with a commercial line?


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

Milwaukee.. all the way. I just wish they had a table saw.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I mix and match, Ryobi being bottom of the line. I'll pay a few more bucks for what I know will work.
For stationary equipment I like the really old stuff, cast iron all of the way. Tough to move around but they also don't squirrel when you are using them, critical if you are doing fine work.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes Nate, I believe those are the ones I use. Maybe... Possibly...  

Teetor like I've said a few times, pretty much all our guys own Ryobi and use them daily and nobody has ever complained. I have a set and never had a problem once. I am satisfied with the quality, and have used higher priced tools in the past.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Grumpy, I do a lot of finish woodworking, doors, cabinets, etc. and I find that the adjustments are lacking with Ryobi especially routers, very crude.


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

I'd rather pay a little extra money and get good quality tools. You really have to search to find those old cast iron tools. Once you do find them it can be a little spendy to purchase.. unless you find a little old lady that doesn't really know what she's got.. then you feel guilty.. it's a viscious circle


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Teetor, I will agree with you there. We don;t do much finish work, but I have a compound miter from them. To be honest I wouldnt trust any of the guages. I always use a combination square to check my angles... but in their defense I bought the cheapest one they had. Like every manufacturer they make several grades of equipment form cheapo to pretty damned nice.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I have noticed that no one has mentioned Ridgid. They appear to be a quality tool and get high ratings in the mags that I get. Any input?


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

I've never owned any - but with some of the newer tools they have they are getting higher ratings in the tool reviews. I may have to talk to them and see if they can send me some for review.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

hatchet, don't forget to mention me! Their 10" portable tablesaw was a best buy in the latest edition of Woodworker, I'd sure like to test one.


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

I've got a call into them. They forwarded my message on to marketing to see if they would be interested. *fingers crossed*


----------



## kesac (Sep 5, 2004)

*Tools*

I like Ryobi's corded drill, with clutch. I have about given up on corded anything. The only thing Rigid I have is a jointer, and it doesn't get used too much. I have a Rigid 12" planer too, and it does get some use, and works just fine.
Bosch makes the best jig saw, I believe. I like Jet's table saws for the money. I like Dewalt's routers, and I have one of their 708 sliding crosscut saws, that I bought rebuilt, and think it is great.
I love Porter Cables left handed 743 circle saw, nad my 557 plate jointer.
I don't think there is one line that is best at all things. Some times you pay twice as much for the best, and only get about 10% more for your money. If it costs half, and lasts 3 yr. instead of 4, it might be a better deal.
It seems like those "best" tools want to walk off more often than the lesser brands do.


----------



## LJD (Mar 14, 2005)

Anybody else use Buffalo? I just love these things!! I don't know if there's a warranty or not, but they seem to cost much less than, for example, Snap-On. Plus the guy that drives the Buffalo truck is real nice.

Seriously, I've had these waterpump pliers for goin' on 2 years, and no problems yet. I think I paid $8.99 or something!!

If you haven't tried Buffalo Tools, you should!


----------



## toolbag (Mar 16, 2005)

Never used the Buffalo tools Mr. Depp. I do have a Ryobi weed eater though, talk about one powerful sumb!tch! It's like holding a lawn mower in your hands! Accidentally cut a frog right in half one time, he didn't know what hit him.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Buffalo must be regional, I've never heard of them.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, I'm not claiming to be the cheapest but we do have a tool shop through this site: http://www.diyrepair.com/shop/

Its an amazon affiliate site.


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, the Buffalo tool thing, he's goofin' on us. You get them at Target and stuff. I saw a 40 pc ratchet set for like $20.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Tools have a similarity to friends, you never know who to depend on until the pressure is really on. I can count both on my fingers.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

I agree Pipeguy, buffalo tools are definitely on the low end of the totem pole. I used to go to those traveling tool sales when I was first starting out, because I was about as broke as they come and have bought a few of their tools. But after about the third item either broke or just plain fell apart I quit buying them. I have to say I am very impressed with the rigid line. I've 3-4 of their items and the will definitely hold up under everyday use and generally 10-20% cheaper than the more expensive brands. 

Only experience I've had with Ryobi was with a drywall router, back when I was still drywalling full time. My 5 yr old rotozip bit the dust right in the middle of hanging the board in a custom log home way out in the boonies. So the owners of the house were there, and the guy says, "Oh I have one of those tools" He breaks out this ryobi router from his p/u toolbox, and tells me to go ahead & use it. Must have had open bearings in it because the dust had just about burnt it up by the end of that day. I felt terrible and offered to buy it from the guy, but he was real nice about it. He ended up having me buy a roto-zip for him from my our supply house (at contractor's price of course, the rich can be some of the biggest cheapskates) I replaced mine as well at that time and it's been going ever since gotta be 7-8 yrs now.

I've signed up to be a tool tester for two or three different companies, but no dice so far.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

I would like to start a product testing team at ContractorTalk.com. I need to figure out how to get a hold of some of these guys.


----------



## LJD (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, Buffalo tools are cheap, but man they are tenacious. Like a midget in a bullfight, I'm tellin' ya! They'll surprise you. 

I've never heard of Rigid tools? Is that for real? Man, I bet that company makes some great T-shirts!!  LMAO!!

Hey, Nathan, which guys would you like to get a hold of? If there's any product testing going on, I'd love to get involved! Would it be like driving trucks over tools to see how they hold up and stuff? I love that kind of thing!


----------



## giddonah (Mar 16, 2005)

My apartment in the city is in a 17 story building. I can definitely hook you up with some tool drop testing


----------



## LJD (Mar 14, 2005)

giddonah said:


> My apartment in the city is in a 17 story building. I can definitely hook you up with some tool drop testing


Cool! Drop-forged tools are the BEST!


----------



## giddonah (Mar 16, 2005)

They forge them while falling from a 17 story building? I'm sure there's an easier way


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Nate, You need to contact the marketing depts. This is best done over the phone. Everybody likes to think that they are high-tech and webbin' it but few actually are when it comes down to solicitations. You have to get to the decision makers, this can take time.
I get fishing packages from major manufacturers, boats, motors, trailers, electronics, batteries for our fishing tounaments. If I can help you, let me know. I have never dealt with tool companies but the principles are probably the same.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> Teetor, I will agree with you there. We don;t do much finish work, but I have a compound miter from them. To be honest I wouldnt trust any of the guages. I always use a combination square to check my angles... but in their defense I bought the cheapest one they had. Like every manufacturer they make several grades of equipment form cheapo to pretty damned nice.



My uncle's Ryobi miter saw is off by about a 1/16th. He found out the hard way while building his enclosed deck. You are right though using a combination square would have saved him some trouble and wood.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Even the worst miter saws can be 'dialed in' if you are willing to spend the time.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

LJD said:


> I've never heard of Rigid tools? Is that for real? Man, I bet that company makes some great T-shirts!!  LMAO!!


You like Buffalo tools and you've never heard of Rigid???  Man, you need to get out and spend some time tool shopping LJD.


----------



## IHI (Mar 13, 2005)

Learned years ago, anything that says Craftsman and has a cord coming out of it, is junk!!!!

Was a big Dewalt fan when I first got started since that's what all the "big contractors" used. Took me 4 years before it sunk in, Dewalt batteries are a joke and only good for about a year before they need to be replaced. As far as Dewalt tools with cords, I'll vouge for them 100%. Both our 10" contractor table saws are the best thing on the market as far as durability, accuracy, and portability! The 12" standard compound miter cuts just as accurate now as it did when we first set it up and is 10x's better than my cast iron 10" Delta miter, only used that for rough in framing now since precion cuts are out of the question LOL!!

I tried the Ryobi 18V cordless stuff 2 years ago and am sold. Very durable as can be attested from multiple 8' ladder drops onto concrete, batteries are just as good now as they were 2 yrs ago and are cheap when wanting to buy batteries for back-ups. Think I'll be sticking with them for awhile until I find something that out performs it per sticker price and durability. I've used/borrowed Milwauke tools on site before and they are nice tools, but the last thing I need (since these drills become an extension to my arm Mon-Fri) is the heavy weight they bring with them that could turn the arm into a noodle in no time flat.

I've been buying all Makita corded tools lately and have been bery impressed with them, palm sander/belt sander/drywall guns/1/2" electric impact/jig saw/and 7 1/4" skill saw and they all seem to be going strong with no troubles.

I've bought 2 Bosch 1/2" hammer drills, burnt first one up less than a year old, bought another hoping it was a fluke. It works great for drilling and that's it. Try using it to mix mud and it's all over, gets so hot you cant hold onto it. My 1/2" Milwauke corded drill (NOT hammer type) has been doing the same work for 8 years with no overheating. So when this Bosch burns up, I'll be buying another Milwauke 1/2" hammer drill. Also have a Bosch planer (portable/handheld) and that things works great and I have no complaints about that tool what so ever.

I bought a Porter Cable 7 1/4" left hand skill saw a few years back with thoughts of it being nice to easily watch the line I'm cutting. The saw itself is great, very balanced, operates smoothly, BUT with the left hand cut I get nothing but eyefulls of wood splinters and dust so unfortuneatly it's been sitting idle for 2 years waiting for another truck to find a new home in.

Paslode cordless framing nailers, 2 framing 1 finish. They're like a computer, the best thing ever invented when they work, but when they screw up it's always at the wrong time. They are VERY durable, sliding off roofs onto driveways, falling off ladders/tool belts 8' to ground more times than I can count and still ticking, no cracked housings or anything 1 corded Paslode Positive Placement nailer that is 6 years old and still going strong and makes joist hanger/hurricane tie installation a breeze. 

Bostich corded framing nailer 6 years old as strong as ever with NO rebuilds yet, 3 Bostich ridge runner roofing guns same age and no rebuilds and no signs of quiting.

I need to stop, sorry for long post


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll take that PC 7 1/4" leftie off of your hands.


----------



## walking jackpot (Apr 15, 2005)

So what's the deal with these 7-1/4" lefties? Is seeing the blade and the kerf worth the re-orientation of having the blade on the left side, or should I just stick to the conventional blade right saw?

And Teetor, I got fifty bucks on that lefty you have your eye on!


----------

